# '69 Bristol



## brendangkelly (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi, I'm Brendan in Cleveland. I'm 28 and my girlfriend and I bought a 1969 Bristol in October. This is my second boat (her first) and we are excited for the upcoming season. I've been around boats my entire life, but every thing I've learned (not much) I've learned in the past five years. The problem is, I can't find very much info online about this boat. The title says she's a Corsair 24, but as I recall, we measured her LOA at 25 to 26 (the guy I bought it from told me she was 26' as well). I will post pics as soon as I'm able and would appreciate any input.
My last boat (now at the bottom of Lake Erie) was an early 80's Macgregor 22. It was just me in those days so it suited me well, and now that there's two of us, we really think this boat will accommodate us nicely. I am however a little worried about the drag the outboard might create from the engine-well as we haven't really sailed her yet. The wind here last fall was either full gale or dead calm until we pulled her out of the water.

Delighted to join the forum,
Brendan


----------



## brendangkelly (Apr 18, 2010)

*Here's some photos.*

I'd love it if anyone has some info on this boat:









That's my girlfriend on the dock ^









My mom just redid all the cushions for me as a Christmas gift^









A little concerned about the drag this may create^


----------



## KindOfBlue (Nov 22, 2005)

Here's some information for you. Bristol Corsair or Bristol 24


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard! It's good to see more Erie sailors here.


----------



## mceveritt (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi! Awesome boat! Looked at the same model myself. Opted for something a little smaller for my first boat in the end. 

Goodluck! Ive heard really great things about these boats.


----------



## Maya1969Bristol (May 3, 2010)

*Maya 1969 24' BRISTOL*

I Just Bought A Boat And She Looks Just Like Yours. I Bought Her In Rockport Texas And She Is Still There. I Am Restoring Her As Well And Would Like To Share Any Information I Have With You Guys. Gotta Figure How To Get My Pictures Uploaded So You Can See My Maya Shes In A Little Better Shape Than Yours But Maybe We Can Help Eachother. She Sails Like A Dream Her Displacement Is Awesome And Headroom Is Great We Slept Up To Five And Were Comfy. The Draft On Maya Is 3feet Four Inches Love Her Love Her Love Her


----------



## sailstein (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, I have a bristol 27 in brooklyn ny. If you leave your outboard in neutral so the prop spins freely you will be ok. There is nothing you can do about the drag. also watch out backing up under power its very hard to steer. My boat goes where every it wants to in reverse. Bristols are good solid boats i sail mine in the ocean all the time.


----------



## brendangkelly (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on reverse. I thought I was just rusty


----------

